# I need help. Is there a way to use TiVo without fees?



## chenishead (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been reading a bunch of things and am thoroughly confused. I understand that with a series 1 tivo a wireless internet adapter can be added. How? And after that is added, there is some sort of online server that provides guide data for the tivo and allows you to control tivo recordings over the net. How? Like I said, I have read a lot but haven't found anything specific to this. 
-Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## chenishead (Feb 29, 2008)

Also, I Does TivoWeb allow use of the tivo without a subscription? Should I get a series 1 or 2 TiVo? Basically, I want a tivo, the function of browsing through channels using some sort of guide/menu to record programs, and no fees. I do not want to steal tivo service but simply set it in an alternate way so that I do not have to pay a fee.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Using "tivo" service requires a subscription. You can repurpose the box with your own software to use the hardware and no "tivo" software if you wish, but not only is that out of the scope of this forum, but due to the involved time/cost, you might as well just pay tivo.

This gets rehashed and rehashed all the time. Suffice it to say, you won't get any assistance here for what you are asking. My suggestion is to either get a sub to tivo, or find another dvr that doesn't require a sub.


----------



## chenishead (Feb 29, 2008)

OK, so TiVoWeb doesn't provide the data to run the box?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope tivoweb just offers you a web based way to control it. A sub is still needed to record anything.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

chenishead said:


> OK, so TiVoWeb doesn't provide the data to run the box?


No. That's what tivo does and that's what they charge for.


----------



## chenishead (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright, thanks guys. Now off to see about ReplayTV


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

chenishead said:


> Alright, thanks guys. Now off to see about ReplayTV


Out of business.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Replay TV is no different.

If you want no ongoing fees and free guide data, look into PC based DVRs. Some offer free guides. Other use Schedules Direct, which although pay, is more reasonable.

You can also look and HDD-DVD recorders and other DVRs which have no guide data, or may use TVG-OS.

If you want TiVo with no ongoing fees, you need one that comes with Product Lifetime, or a Toshiba or Pioneer DVD combo that comes with the free TiVo Basic service.


----------

